

Will Doctors Soon Be Prescribing Video Games for Mental Health? - user_235711
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/08/10/430149726/will-doctors-soon-be-prescribing-video-games-for-mental-health

======
rrss1122
In my experience, the only long-lasting change video games produce in the mind
is the craving to play more video games. They are certainly addictive, but
it's doubtful that they help mental health. Sure, people can use them to
escape from the world and as a distraction from real mental health issues, but
(again in my experience) that distraction works only while playing the video
game and for a very short time afterwards.

